# online marketing tips for selling printing services?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Online Marketing Help*

I'm interested to hear the opinion of anyone selling printing services and not printed shirts. I tried myspace a few months ago and just got a few dumb questions and no sales. I've tried direct emailing, mostly design firms and record labels. I'm doing google adwords and it has most likely gotten me a good solid contract with a new clothing line. I've focused on altering my site to use search engine optimization techniques to rank higher. I just signed up for yahoo sponsored rankings.

Custom printers, what online marketing has worked best for you?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SEO can be a great tool for selling printing services online. 

A good start would be to focus on showing up for local services (ie: your city your service type searches like dallas screen printing).

Read some of the seo tips linked to above and you will see some immediate ways you can increase your sales by just making a few changes to your existing website text.


----------

